# Drop Nets For Rock Lobster



## fraser_john (17/8/12)

We are off to SA for a trip over Xmas and I plan to buy some of the drop nets you are allowed to catch rock lobster with, but want to know what the deal is with actually using them. I am guessing that it is pretty much like yabbying, you bait it, drop it, wait an hour or so then come back lift it up and bang there is your dinner (hopefully). 

Am I on the right track here?


----------



## spog (17/8/12)

f j,never used one but,you need to pick your spot carefully.
set it in an a rocky area (reef) that is easy to get at,or go for a dive and check the area out.
avoid areas where a lot of people visit..
keep your permit/license with you.
and DO NOT bait your pot with any bait that is not marine based.ie chops,roo meat(works a treat)etc...
any fish frames from boaties at the ramp will do the job...
i would wait a good 2hrs min..its hard to say,it all depends on tide,weather,on and on it goes...ask some locals in that area,or even contact the fisheries department for the area you will be visiting,they would be able to give you the run down on local spots,tips etc.
.
...cheers....spog........


----------



## jyo (18/8/12)

We used to skin dive for crays with gidgees, great fun. Never tried a drop net, but we had a cray pot and would leave it over night, so not sure how long it takes for them to get onto the bait. If they are anything like marron or yabbies, then an hour or two should be plenty. I haven't had a good feed of any of the above for ages. I wish you luck, mate!

Here are a few pics from my old man and his mate in their younger days. These pics are about 40 years old...


----------



## Hillbrewer (26/8/12)

I was living on the west coast of Tasmania up until the end of last year. I fished for lobster out of Strahan.
Tips I learnt were
1. Fish in hard against the rocks ( I limited my lines to 5m and watch the swell at all times, a mate of mine got tipped out, very lucky to be alive) a local told me if you don't bend your skeg your not fishing hard enough.
2. Don't flog a dead horse ( if your not catching after a couple of pulls move on)
3. Try and get over the top of the ring before you pull and pull hard and quick to start off, once they're in the net you have them.
4. Fresh is best. (Use fresh bait, I used coota heads, zip tie through their eyes quick and easy to rebait when the boats rocking around. Add fresh bait every couple of pulls and leave the old stuff on)
5. Leave the rings for 20 minutes before checking. We ran 8 nets and averaged 1.5 keepers per pull. Best I done was 15 keepers in 5 pulls, 3 fishermen with licenses. It took me a year to find a hot spot so move around and explore.
6. Pick your weather. ( I only ever went out when the median wave height was below 2m and little wind. There was a buoy wave rider at Strahan)
7.Be careful not to drive over a rope. There are preferred methods for setting and retreaving gear to minimize this happening.
8. Have fun lucky bugger and be patient sometimes it takes all day to get your bag.

By the way drop nets are called rings in tassie.
I have a couple of nice pics but can't seem to down load them from my iPhone anyway I guess you know what they look like.


----------

